# HELVETICA Film Screening, am 23. Mai im KUZ Mainz



## boris (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Typo-Liebhaber,

das interessiert vielleicht einige von euch:



> Hi,
> 
> ich kann euch mit Freude mitteilen, das wir, die Fachschaft Design von der FH Mainz, am Mittwoch, 23. Mai um 20:30 Uhr im KUZ Mainz ein weiteres deutsches Helvetica Film Screening veranstalten. Der Regisseur Gary Hustwit wird ebenfalls anwesend sein, um nach dem Film den Besuchern Rede und Antwort zu stehen. Danach geht es weiter mit einer Afterparty bis in die frühen Morgenstunden, ebenfalls im KUZ.
> 
> ...


----------

